# Ventilation in fish room



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone uses any forms of ventilation in their fish rooms. I have my biggest tank in a living room but I have 8 tanks in a dedicated fish room as well. This fish room is where I have a bit of concern about ventilation for vapors. The last thing I want is a bunch of mold from the evapouration from my tanks.

I have noticed a bit of surface mold around my AC110s. I clean it with warm soapy water as soon as I see it. 

Any ideas to how to ventilate?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You can use a dehumidifier. I see pat and charles and a few other members with big fish tanks use them. I personally leave the window a bit open which substantial lessen the humidity in my room. 

Make sure your tanks are covered with a canopy (glass or hood) to prevent extensive evaporation.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If it has an outside wall, a simple dryer hood and a small in-line fan and a bathroom fan - $30 - $50 plus a bit of labour and you should be done. I have a roll of 4" flexible PVC dryer duct kicking around you can have FF if you are around my area.

If it has no outside wall, it becomes a little bit more tricky. If your other rooms are generally dry and well ventilated, you can try venting it into your other room with a through wall fan. I have a brand new one you can take away for $20.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

A dehumifier will work too  Just recommended that to a friend too.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

I have thought about a dehumidifier, but it would be difficult for me to find an unoccupied plug in there to plug it in.

gklaw, your idea may work because there are two outside walls in this room; however, are you suggesting I install a vent through the wall? I don't think I want to take that extreme. 

The good news is that I do have a big window there and I do have it opened a bit because I also have 5 lovebirds in there, but would opening a crack in the window really help?


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> A dehumifier will work too  Just recommended that to a friend too.


If I did go this route, do you think it is neccessary to have it on 24/7 (sounds like a energy bill buster lol)


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I find that if I run my bathroom fan (its fairly close to my fishroom) that it really helps. I have it on a timer so it comes on for a couple of hours each day. I find that the humidity is only really noticeable for me in the summer heat. I try to keep the tank lids on as much as I can. Even opening up a window will help. Yes, the dehumidifiers are power hungry.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Putting a 4 inch or 3 inch hole in the wall is not that extreme really  It will just look like a dryer vent. A bit of silicon around the vent and you can usually call it done. Just be sure you cut the hole below the joist level or you will be going through 2x10 - done that and not fun. You can borrow my sawzall, it will cut through plywood sheathing like butter. You can borrow my long drill bit to go through the wall to align the inside and outside holes so you can pass the pipe through.

I am not so sure about cracking the window open in the winter, heat and energy aside, I am not comfortable with cold moist air from outside hitting the warm air inside. The draft generally solve the problem of condensation around the window. When I does that I just feel out of the sudden the room is cold and damp - may be just my old age :lol:

To think about it, a dryer vent and a 4" 12V muffin fan running 24/7 does not sound that bad. Again, if your house is like any old house with forced air heater, the other part of your house may enjoy a bit of humidity in the winter. Keep the door to your fish room open and run a small fan on timer by the door may just be be adequate. If keeping the door open is not an option. I do have a nice looking thru wall fan


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I keep my door to my fish room open 24-7 which is next to a large common room with a window that is open 1-2" all the time and have no problems at all. As mentioned keep your tanks covered as much as possible which really helps a lot, If you still have a problem then as Gordon says a small bathroom fan will do the trick for you.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

You could buy a small fan that has a square base. Open the window to the same width as the fan. Use some plywood to fill the gap above or below the fan. Have it so the fan blows the air out of the window. No need to cut anyholes in your house you could even leave a gap in the wood so fresh air comes in. If the room is air tight. It will draw fresh air in on its own from the gap in the wood. The air will prob seem more fresh too. Paint the wood white if you care about how it looks. Just a suggestion


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I like Gordon's idea. If you have a dedicated fishroom, a permanent fan solution maybe attached to a humidistat control or even just a timer would be great.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> I like Gordon's idea. If you have a dedicated fishroom, a permanent fan solution maybe attached to a humidistat control or even just a timer would be great.


Now someone is talking, a dehumidistat ! You are a pro Tony. That would cost a couple $ ($50 maybe) but then that is just so minute in all your grand schemes :lol:


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I can't take credit for that. That was all Gary. I still haven't done it for my house as I already had a timer.



gklaw said:


> Now someone is talking, a dehumidistat ! You are a pro Tony. That would cost a couple $ ($50 maybe) but then that is just so minute in all your grand schemes :lol:


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I just got a fan in the window that sucks out the air from inside the room to outside. Works well


----------

